# Hi All New here



## TheWoodButcher (Feb 2, 2007)

*Just signed up and wanted to post some pix for you all.*


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

I want one!


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

That's two of us Dennis


----------



## TheWoodButcher (Feb 2, 2007)

Anybody from NC Here???


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Check the profiles.


----------



## TheWoodButcher (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks Obi,


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

How does the LumberMate cut. Is that a manual mill where you have to push the carriage through the wood. (With the motor running of course)


----------



## TheWoodButcher (Feb 2, 2007)

*Hi Karson, Yes it's a manual LM 2000 Cut's Great. I Love it.*


----------



## TruckGuy (Jan 26, 2007)

I want one too! Wish you were closer. This spring I want to cut some stock from a piece of property we bought a couple of year ago in Western Illinois. 
Got a couple of big 'ol oaks and a walnut tree right where the house will go eventually. 
Figure I can slice them up now and have the stock ready for my new shop by the time we build on the property.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

I will add a fourth vote for wanting one of those! It woauld be a very interesting process to mill and dry your own lumber. Do you have a drying shed or kiln?


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Hi and welcome WoodButcher
That,s a great looking machine.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome WoodButcher.
That looks like well designed saw. Plain, & Simple, everyboby should have one.


----------

